# Idea



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

How about a "Hypothetical" Section? 

So you could post threads such as this:


*
Its very late at night. you're in an empty subway car. Two or 
three fellas enter the car at the next stop and basically 
these 'guys' decide you are their next prey. Besides walking into 
the next car, lets assume they're gonna follow you until their are 
no more cars to go into. What do you do? If you get off at the 
next stop they will probably chase you down? What chances 
would you take? And for those of us who cant relate to being in a 
subway because they havent been in one, try to imagine any 
other space which is tightly packed. The main reason i chose the 
subway car is because the right (or wrong) situation can be very 
dangerous and no one necessarily will be around to see or 
assist a person. Comments?
*
 

And get ideas as to how people would handle it.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

Technically, it falls into the general forum, I think, but I see where youre going with this... Hmm, its an idea.

Whats everyone else think?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Technically, it falls into the general forum, I think, but I see where youre going with this... Hmm, its an idea.
> 
> Whats everyone else think?   *



I like to do my hypothetical stuff on the floor, but that is just me, I am not opposed to the idea.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2002)

I'd say, test its appeal by posting a few in General first and seeing how popular these trheads are.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm with Rob...the only way to really do this type of stuff is on the floor.  I think there'd be too many 'armchair martial artists' trying to force their ideas on others.  Too much potential for childish conflict, I think.

But I could be wrong.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

Post a few on the general forum, and if they take off, we can put em in their own spot.


----------

